# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Ποσα πουλια μπαινουν σε ενα κλουβι ?

## manosmili

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ! ξθελα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις μιας και ειμαι αρχαριος με τα πουλακια και θελω να αποκτησω καμποσα μετα απο ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια που αποκτησα προσφατα! 
θα ηθελα λοιπον να ρωτησω αν μπορεις να βαλεις σε ενα κλουβι ζευγαρωστα με διαστασεις 59.5χ41χ40.5cm και χωρισμα 2 ζευγαρια ζεμπρακια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάνο αν τα βάλεις χωρίς χώρισμα, 99% θα μαδιούνται και θα μαλώνουν συνέχεια τα ζευγάρια μεταξύ τους. Είναι πολύ κτητικά πουλάκια και ανέχονται μόνο το ταίρι τους στο χώρο τους. Θα μαλώνουν για την τροφή, για το σημείο που θα κουρνιάζουν το βράδυ και γενικά για οποιοδήποτε προνομιακό σημείο στο κλουβί. Δίνω 1% πιθανότητα για να μην είμαι τελείως απόλυτη αν και από τα 10 δικά μου ζεμπράκια, όλα συμπεριφέρονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Αν βάλεις χώρισμα ο χώρος γίνεται πολύ μικρός και δεν επαρκεί. 

Όταν είχα 3 ζευγάρια, τα είχα σε μία κλούβα 1,20χ60χ60 και ανέχονταν το ένα το άλλο, όμως ήταν ακόμα και μικρά σε ηλικία και δεν είχαν προσδιορίσει τα ζευγάρια τους. Αργότερα αναγκάστηκα να τα χωρίσω. Στη συνέχεια μπήκαν σε αναπαραγωγή το καθένα στο δικό του κλουβί (πότε δεν προσπαθείς αναπαραγωγή 2 ζευγαριών στον ίδιο χώρο) και τα μωρά πέρασαν κάποιο διάστημα όλα μαζί χωρίς πρόβλημα, μέχρι και αυτά να ενηλικιωθούν και να έχουν τις προτιμήσεις τους στα ταίρια. Δοκίμασα ξανά κλούβα 1,20 (αυτή που είδες σε ένα δικό  μου θέμα) και μαδιούνταν. Δοκίμασα να δώσω περισσότερο ύψος ενώνοντας 2 76άρες ζευγαρώστρες και μαδιούνταν και πάλι. Κατέληξα να είναι κάθε ζευγάρι μόνο του σε 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες και τώρα έχω 5 κλουβιά. 
Είναι πολύ ωραία πουλάκια και είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου είδη, αλλά στο θέμα της συμβίωσης δεν τα βρίσκω τόσο εύκολα όσο κάποια άλλα παραδείσια. Επιτυχία στη στέγαση πολλών μαζί, έχω δει μόνο σε πραγματικά μεγάλες κλούβες πτήσης, που χωράς και ο ίδιος να μπεις μέσα!

----------


## manosmili

Καταλαβα οκ ! σε ευχαριστω πολυ !  :Happy0159:  :winky:

----------

